# Required.. C IDE with code completion



## RavS (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi.. I am currently brushing up my C language. I use Netbeans as my IDE for coding.

But I don't think it has a built in code completion feature for C language like it has for Java.

I really like Visual Studio's Intellisense. I was wondering if i could i get a similar feature for C language, through some IDE or plugin, so it can show me all the available functions/macros inside any included header file along with a short description of each.

Does somebody know about any such Free IDE/Editor/Plugin, preferably for Linux Platform. Please help...


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 6, 2010)

Here

Is there any IDE with Intellisense for C++ on Linux - Ubuntu Forums


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 6, 2010)

Yup. Check out that link.

Plenty of options. Eclipse, KDevelop, codeblock, etc are the big names you would be looking for.

But there are two IDEs which caught my attention: Anjuta, a GTK IDE written by an Indian (guy even spoke in FOSS.in last year or the year before last) which has an almost cult-like following.

And Geany which is my personal IDE of choice on my old desktop PC. Its GTK and does not depend on any gnome libraries like bluefish. Its extremely light weight and supports nearly every single syntax and does not use much HDD or RAM resources. It has a neat inbuilt terminal and several common tools to get your job done.

Anyway since you use NetBeans maybe you should check out Eclipse first.


----------



## vamsi360 (Jul 8, 2010)

RavS said:


> Hi.. I am currently brushing up my C language. I use Netbeans as my IDE for coding.
> 
> But I don't think it has a built in code completion feature for C language like it has for Java.
> 
> ...



Use the free Visual C++ Express edition which is the best choice available.


----------



## RavS (Jul 8, 2010)

Well since I mentioned Intellisense of Visual Studio, the VC++ Express seems like an obvious choice. But the problem is that I am not a big fan of M'Soft and like to stay away from their products as much as I can.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 9, 2010)

Did you install the module for C/C++ development in Netbeans? I think Netbeans offers it all for C/C++ development too if that is installed.


----------



## RavS (Jul 13, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Did you install the module for C/C++ development in Netbeans? I think Netbeans offers it all for C/C++ development too if that is installed.



yeah sorry, I didn't check out the C/C++ module properly before posting here.
Well, yes the Netbeans does have code completion feature for C also. 

And after trying a few other IDEs i think Netbeans has a better code completion feature than others. (But still not as good as I would like it to be)

But while installing it I had to install Cygwin also(for Windows). And strangely the code compiles properly but doesn't run (it says it failed to load some kind of dynamic library).

What could be the reason and Whats the solution?

*Also I wanted to know what Cygwin and MinGW are and whats the difference between the two*?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 13, 2010)

RavS said:


> But while installing it I had to install Cygwin also(for Windows). And strangely the code compiles properly but doesn't run (it says it failed to load some kind of dynamic library).
> 
> What could be the reason and Whats the solution?


Yup some library is not installed. I think you should google that output from the terminal output. It might help.



> *Also I wanted to know what Cygwin and MinGW are and whats the difference between the two*?


Cygwin is a kind of Unix environment in Windows. I think of it as a reverse of WINE (not sure if that's the case, that's more an inference). 
Cygwin != MinGW, simply. If you don't know that, I don't think you would really NEED Cygwin.


----------

